# Synmposium / Water & Steel Camp



## DoctorB (May 9, 2003)

It is my pleasure to announce that I have made arrangements to validate the attendance of anyone at the Symposium so that they qualify to the $100 discount that Datu Kelly Worden offered to those who also attends his Water and Steel Caqmp in September.

There will be a seal, signature and stamp of validation.  Plus I will forward a complete list of Symposium attendees to Datu Kelly after the Symposium is completed.  We can work together.  

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 6, 2003)

I thought I'd give this a bump.


----------



## DoctorB (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I thought I'd give this a bump. *



Thanks.  The materials to verify attendance are ready as we speak.  So anyone going to the Water and Steel event in September can contact via e-mail and i will have their packet waiting for them at the door of the Symposium.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------

